# Program Protected by-PG messages



## dawgfan63 (Feb 24, 2006)

Apparently, Showtime had a free weekend this past weekend. On my Tivo unit I could watch and record programs.

On the R15, when I tuned to the channels, the screen would go black with a message such as "Program protected by PG" or "Program protected by R".

I have looked at setup and allowed all content.

Anyone else see this behavior? Explanation?


----------



## davidrumm (Dec 2, 2005)

You might want to check the V-chip settings on the tv. If the message asks for a password then it would be from the R15. If not then the TV may have its rating limits turned on and you would need to allow it through the tv menu.


----------



## dawgfan63 (Feb 24, 2006)

Bingo! The V Chip setting on the tv was blocking some programs. Weird though since I don't recall changing anything there and I used to subscribe to the movie channels and never ran across this before.

At any rate, I am sure this was the issue.
Thanks!



davidrumm said:


> You might want to check the V-chip settings on the tv. If the message asks for a password then it would be from the R15. If not then the TV may have its rating limits turned on and you would need to allow it through the tv menu.


----------

